# 24 hour period this month :(



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Well, I should be officially accepting that I won't be able to have a baby now, so of course instead I've switched to desperately TTC naturally  

Since starting IVF, my periods have been super painful.  Maybe just a weird coincidence?  They've always been light but over the past year, they have become miserably light and, although they last 3-4 days and are a healthy bright red, I only really get flow on the second day (almost for what it's worth).

This month (2 months after my final failed IVF, so assuming my hormones have settled) I had absolutely no warning and it only lasted 24 hours if that.  I've also got cramps, just a few days after my period has ended.  I'm categorically not pregnant either   but I did start taking Vitex again a couple of months ago.

I'm really worried.  I'm 40, is this the menopause kicking in now, my Mum started at 43 and my sister is starting hers at 42?  I've never experienced such a short period before and I seriously doubt that it's a good sign.

I think that I read somewhere that this could just be a period in which I didn't ovulate but I've never experienced such a fertile feeling month, I had more EWCM than I have ever had I think.

Anyone experienced the same?  Is it just screwy hormones or the menopause creeping up on me.  Could this year get any more depressing


----------



## Totoro (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Molly99

I've experienced the exact same thing before, I worried because like you, I assumed that my hormones would have settled back down. But I had a 24hr AF and then went back to normal, hopefully yours will too.

I say normal, but mine are also light and only last about 2 days.

I hope you get your BFP soon x


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for sharing Totoro  

That's a (sad) relief to hear that you've experienced the same and it settled again.  My normal is very short & light too.

I'm a strict veggie and stopped the protein drinks after our failed cycle, though I've still tried to keep it up a lot, so I wondered whether it might have been that too.  I guess that there's nothing to do but wait until next month & see what happens, hopefully it will go back to normal too soon.

PS. what a cute name for your kitten   x


----------

